# Springwatch anyone watching?



## Veyla (May 24, 2011)

Springwatch starting tonight. I am looking forward to seeing the new location in Wales. It has such diversity in mid Wales. I hope there will be something about the Red Kites. Such beautiful birds. I went to Gilgrin Farm on my Honeymoon and it was stunning watching them swoop down. Apparantly they have been spotted around Worcestershire which is great news for the survival of the species.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll be watching. I did 2 weeks residential volunteering at that reserve and it really is great!


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't think it's been the same without Bill Oddie


----------



## Veyla (May 24, 2011)

He is supposed to be coming back isnt he?


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Ged said:


> I don't think it's been the same without Bill Oddie


That can only be a good thing IMHO. I find him a bit too OTT and entusiatic. It gives the impression that all birders are raving nutters.

I was at Inys Hir just after Easter.

A cracking little reserve mildly spoilt by hurricane winds and the fact that a few places were off limits. 

It would have been good to see the otters there, but the pied flycatchers and redstarats more than made up for it.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> That can only be a good thing IMHO. I find him a bit too OTT and entusiatic. It gives the impression that all birders are raving nutters.
> 
> I was at Inys Hir just after Easter.
> 
> ...


That's way it's not the same! He made it fun


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

It can still be fun.....but it shouldn't appear patronising.

I'm afraid Oddie (and even Humble to a lesser extent) make everything too frivolous.

I'm surprised Humble gets to see anything with all the noise she makes.

And done get me started on all the arm waving.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

I like all the presents, and I'm loving the show I have it on record so have been watching it off there, what days does it actually play?


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Yep, Im watching it with my 9 year old son.

Its a decent enough programme.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> It can still be fun.....but it shouldn't appear patronising.
> 
> I'm afraid Oddie (and even Humble to a lesser extent) make everything too frivolous.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad someone else agrees with us... Humble does our heads in...
but Chris Packham.....:flrt:
love him...


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

iv only watched the 1st one, soo dissappointed i missed (if i have :s) the episodes with the natterjacks and adders, anyone know if these were any good?? : victory:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Drayvan said:


> iv only watched the 1st one, soo dissappointed i missed (if i have :s) the episodes with the natterjacks and adders, anyone know if these were any good?? : victory:


Not familiar with Natterjacks but the adders one was good, I dno how you can miss them I love springwatch. You might be able to watch a few on catch-up if your lucky.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

TheDogMan said:


> Not familiar with Natterjacks but the adders one was good, I dno how you can miss them I love springwatch. You might be able to watch a few on catch-up if your lucky.


il have to try to find them somewhere, they always seem to be on when someone else is watching something so i gta take a backseat :lol2: they really need to bring them out in boxsets :2thumb:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Drayvan said:


> il have to try to find them somewhere, they always seem to be on when someone else is watching something so i gta take a backseat :lol2: they really need to bring them out in boxsets :2thumb:


Yeah boxsets is a pretty good idea actually... I usually watch them on catch up or I have them recorded I v.rarely watch them when they're on


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

TheDogMan said:


> Yeah boxsets is a pretty good idea actually... I usually watch them on catch up or I have them recorded I v.rarely watch them when they're on


wonder if theyl be on iplayer, only just thought of that XD ah well theres my night sorted, find and watch the missed ones :lol2:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Drayvan said:


> wonder if theyl be on iplayer, only just thought of that XD ah well theres my night sorted, find and watch the missed ones :lol2:


Lol have fun...


----------



## FeralWild (May 9, 2011)

Drayvan said:


> wonder if theyl be on iplayer, only just thought of that XD ah well theres my night sorted, find and watch the missed ones :lol2:


 
It is on Iplayer, I missed half of it, so watched the other half afterwards


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

FeralWild said:


> It is on Iplayer, I missed half of it, so watched the other half afterwards


oo brilliant  thanks ^^ are they still doing bits about the beavers? really wanted to see how that went


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Lucky Eddie said:


> That can only be a good thing IMHO. I find him a bit too OTT and entusiatic. It gives the impression that all birders are raving nutters.


Not true, Most people knows who bill oddie is, And that he was a Goodie, 
And that's just bill and his frame of mind. Nothing to do with him being a birder.

All the main precenters fool around all the time.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

what gets my goat is how come she is president of the RSPB and he is merely vice
theres no way she is batman and he is robin...NO NO NO>

Chris packham...friend of the birds...


----------

